# 90 Gallon - New Setup



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Well... it's starting to come together. This layout was done by Muraydog but is still a work in progress...


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It looks very nice and should look great when it has grown in.  Looking forward to another picture in 3 or 4 months time.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Calmer said:


> It looks very nice and should look great when it has grown in.  Looking forward to another picture in 3 or 4 months time.


I can't wait for it to grow in, I think it will look great. I am experimenting with Co2 for the first time. I've built all the required components and all that is left to do is hook it up and wait!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

cool. Wouldn't the large piece of wood be better further back? It's right at the front, doesn't it hide space behind it...or is that for a reason?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice tank

I love the rocks.


----------



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

Great layout. I am looking forward to seeing more pictures in the future


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Great layout, and I like the wood in the front! Good job murraydog 

Now, hook up that CO2 and let's see it grow in.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> cool. Wouldn't the large piece of wood be better further back? It's right at the front, doesn't it hide space behind it...or is that for a reason?


We decided to put it closer to the front as we want a thick "forest" of plants behind it. It actually works quite well, as our viewing angle from the couch allows us to kind of see around it. We did some fine tuning and re-planting last night. I'm hoping to put new pictures up tonight.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I knew there had to be a good reason.  

Let's see pics!!! will be even better when the forest grows in.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

*Update Pics*

Ok, played around a little more in there and here is where we are at...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice. Like the shark and plec.


----------

